

Show HN: tunes.io - a new playlist of great songs every day. my weekend project - freeslave
http://tunes.io

======
fido
Really cool. Aside from any design/features/etc, I've found a few awesome
bands. I did have to write them down for later, but no big deal. Thanks!

------
SirPalmerston
Why not generate a Spotify playlist too?

That way, I don't have to open a different website for each song...

You could use the Spotify API...

~~~
freeslave
trying to keep it simple, but i'll look into it. no spotify here in canada
yet, so it's not something i had considered.

~~~
SirPalmerston
I had originally signed up in Canada about three years back with a European
proxy. :D

Now that I'm in the States, I can use it easily.

If you do introduce Spotify support and need help testing it, I'd be more than
willing to help.

Edit:

But either way, I like it :)

